
Apple WWDC 2015 - tilt
https://developer.apple.com/wwdc/
======
cylo
A cheeky list of sessions whose titles will be revealed after the Keynote:
[https://developer.apple.com/wwdc/schedule/](https://developer.apple.com/wwdc/schedule/)

~~~
tmsh
Haha, yeah:

    
    
      'Well, looky here..'

~~~
raverbashing
Yeah, a lot of the session titles are still embargoed until the Keynote.

------
sandis
For those in different timezones, keynote's at 5PM UTC.

Countdown: [http://www.appletimer.com/wwdc/](http://www.appletimer.com/wwdc/)

------
darkFunction
It's probably premature, but I'm hoping they will make good on this statement:

> When the binary interface stabilizes in a year or two, the Swift runtime
> will become part of the host OS and this limitation will no longer exist.

The current ~10Mb overhead is a hard sell to your manager when it will double
your application size and slow down the development team in the short-term.

~~~
melling
Yes, but program correctness and the ability to scale should easily offset
worrying about 10MB.

Look at all the work so me like John Carmack puts into correctness, for
instance.

[http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/128836/InDepth_Static_Cod...](http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/128836/InDepth_Static_Code_Analysis.php)

"NULL pointers are the biggest problem in C/C++, at least in our code"

~~~
BillinghamJ
I'm not convinced about this at all.

Adding 10MB to the size of an app is actually a really big deal, especially in
countries where 4G has not reached the majority of people yet.

It is not hard to deal with null pointers, and the way Obj-C handles them is
particularly friendly (returning nil on any message to a nil pointer).

~~~
Cthulhu_
If your target audience is countries with those limitations (and no wifi) and
the 10 MB overhead is too much, you'd probably opt to stick with objective-C
for a while longer, then.

------
tosh
So, what will we see?

A new Apple TV/homebase?

Updated Macbook Pros?

~~~
guardian5x
Updated iPad Pro with Stylus and Kickstand, connect a keyboard / keyboard
cover and mouse/trackpad, able to run full OS X, but also touch optimized iOS
Apps.

~~~
MCRed
Apple isn't going to turn into Microsoft. And there's a reason why this is the
wrong product. iOS is already OS X enough. Running a desktop operating system
on a tablet doesn't make sense.

If you want a laptop that's as small and lightweight as the iPad you can get a
Macbook Air.

~~~
veidr
You're sort of right, but laptops with dumb screens that are incapable of
understanding touch events also don't make sense in 2015.

Even if it only gets used one in a while, every laptop (and desktop) should be
able to let you scroll and tap buttons and UI elements with your finger in a
pinch.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Software here is more expensive than hardware. Apple wouldn't do it unless
they can provide a good experience for it, and they really don't know how to
do that yet. It isn't just a few gestures, but the whole guerrilla arm thing,
which is why you don't see touch being used often on PC laptops that don't
have flat tablet configurations.

~~~
veidr
I totally used to agree with that, but it only took one hour with a
touchscreen windows PC to make my MacBooks all feel _broken_.

I still mainly use my MacBook Pro, because overall, Windows just doesn't cut
it for what I need to do. And I personally don't really need touch that often
-- but every single time I do (on the phone, holding a baby, jerking off with
right hand, whatever), it is _maddening_ that it doesn't work.

Even if limited to just basic scrolling and tapping, basic touch screen
support is still way better than _nothing_. I think you are right about why
Apple doesn't do it yet, but I think Apple is utterly wrong not to do it for
that reason.

It's a classic case of making the perfect the enemy of the good.

Truly awesome touch (and stylus!) support would be great; no touch support at
all just feels incorrect.

~~~
WorldWideWayne
Apple is going to talk down about it right up until the day that they do a 180
and finally catch up or surpass Microsoft in this arena.

The nay-saying Apple apologists around here just can't wrap their heads around
the fact that Apple are masters of bullshitting people into thinking that they
know best, even when they leave out obvious features like a second mouse
button. I remember back in the 90's, Apple lovers would actually argue that a
single mouse button was somehow better because you had to "think about it
less". What a crock of fucking shit! :)

~~~
seanmcdirmid
And they don't even talk down on them. These days, Apple's silence on the
issue is taken implicitly as a dis, when in reality they could be working on
it right now, having yet to find something that lives up to their rep.

------
ghshephard
* millions worldwide will be able to watch sessions streamed live.*

I'm guessing that's hyperbole, but it's rare for Apple to exaggerate on
anything. Does the keynote (presumably the highest volume streamed session)
actually hit two-million viewers?

~~~
bertil
Many non-developers treat the keynote as the source of information for future
products. Many proto-developers start with the iOS platform. Sounds a lot, but
non unreasonable to me. Are there estimates of how many people have registered
a developper account?

~~~
rdsnsca
At WWDC 14 Apple said they had 9 million registered developers.

------
dylanjermiah
I couldn't see a time? Anyone know what time it starts?

~~~
caractacus
10am PST / 1pm EST / 6pm UK

Liveblogs on the usual Mac sites, Ars, etc.
[http://arstechnica.com/apple/2015/06/liveblog-apples-wwdc-
ke...](http://arstechnica.com/apple/2015/06/liveblog-apples-wwdc-keynote-
starts-at-10am-pacific-on-monday/)

Edit: EST mindfart

~~~
BinaryIdiot
>10am PST / 3pm EST / 6pm GMT

I think you mean 1pm EST :)

~~~
caractacus
Yes. Yes I did.

